# Mudpie!



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Just wanted to share these pics of my beautiful boy They're from last night 


















































My wonderful beastie

Love him!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Cute!! I love his name, Mudpie!! Adorable


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I also love the name Mudpie too it seems to fit him well


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Hes a cute guy!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Aww, Mudpie is adorable and has the sweetest expression.​


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

he is VERY handsome. I LOVE his color!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's Mudpie in his new bridle on Saturday


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

He is adorable. I love his name - Mudpie, very cute.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

He is SUPER cute! What breed is he?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Mudpie has very lovely eyes


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

He's an undercover Unicorn-Zebra cross who's in disguise.

Just kidding

He's an Appendix (Thoroughbred - Quarter Horse cross for those of you who don't know)

My wonderful beastie


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

NO WAY! I've always wanted a Zunibrorn!

Ahh anyway....hes really cute!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> Ahh anyway....hes really cute!


Gawsh, I know! He's the sweetest boy on the planet... I'm literally known as "Mudpie's rider" half the places we go xD Everybody adores him! ;D

Love him more than anything else in the world


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Haha that's awesome! Do you own him?


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> Haha that's awesome! Do you own him?


Yep At the risk of quoting a Taylor Swift song, he is the best thing that's ever been mine


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Aww That's cool. 

lol I love quoting songs.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Mah baby He's a beast at eventing


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

That's awesome! My horses are eventers, too.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

mudpie said:


> He's an Appendix (Thoroughbred - Quarter Horse cross for those of you who don't know)


Awesome. My little mare Calypso is the same.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Mudpie is soooo cute!! I love his face!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all! I took some more pictures Saturday morning before we left (poor Mudpie had to stay home _awwwwwll_ alone!) and I wanted to share them. Because he's a wonderful beastie!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Mudpie is cute  But would you look at that trailer! *drools*


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

Mudpie is so cute! I love his name, it seems to suit him!


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

HAHA! My gram has a apron with that print!!! :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I love his expression


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree his face is so warming and welcoming. He has a sweet soul you can tell


----------

